# new to the navarre area looking for tips and pointers



## fishing4life (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,

I just moved to the Navarre area and I'm looking for some good fishing spots that are NOT the pier! 
I'm also in the market for fishing buddies if anyone is interested... I was stationed in Germany for the past 5 years but I grew up fishing the golf coast in Texas and can't wait to get back to it!! 
I'll be grateful for any and all replies and hope to hear from y'all soon!

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## Rooster80 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey welcome to the area fishing4life, I moved to Navarre 6 months ago and can offer a little bit of advice but I am new to saltwater fishing. In that amount of time I have decided I must be on the water in a boat this spring :thumbup:

So for now I surf fish and fish in different spots along the sound quite often. I caught a couple small redfish at the east river boat ramp this week. I was turned off of pier fishing during Cobia season when people trampled all over my soft tackle box to cast at one ( it is cool to see, but also crazy) . However, in the Cobia off season the pier can be a fun place to catch lots of Spanish when the time is right.

As of now I just take some live bait, some sand spikes and kick back and enjoy the beautiful weather and hope I get a bite. Hit me up with a pm if you ever want to go fishin.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

You may consider getting a kayak (I'd personally recommend a Hobie Outback or Pro Angler (big) because if you decide you like kayak fishing, that's what you'll eventually want to get).Kayak fishing along the gulf coast is huge and the kayak fishing community is a good bunch of people that tend to help each other out. There isn't much you can't do from a good kayak. I've personally been 6 miles offshore but that's about my limit. Typically we fish 1.5 - 3 miles out. The Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association (GCKFA) is a local kayak club that organizes an outstanding tournament in late spring. Last year there were 150 kayak fishermen from all over that entered in the tournament. Most of the members are active or lurking on this forum and willing to help a noob. I will warn you that you can invest quite a bit into getting a good kayak, gps/fishfinder, rod holders, and other gear. 

From shore I'd recommend the jetties of the East Pass (Destin). Before I started kayak fishing, I went there. There's a good chance to catch redfish, sheepshead, and black drum there right now. In the warmer months you'll have spanish mackeral and a few other fish to target. Surf fishing is also another option. There are a few small fishing piers that aren't quite as bad as the 4 big ones (PCB, Okaloosa, Navarre, PCola Beach). One is a platform at the end of the island (on the bay side) by Fort Pickens. There is one on each side of the bridge going to PCola Beach. I think that's called Bob Sykes.


----------



## fishing4life (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I was actually thinking about getting into kayaking. Just never done it before


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Be careful where and when you lauch your boat on the Intercoastal, you may not be able to get it out if you don't watch the tides. The only sure ramp is Juana's on the beach, never been stuck there or lost an axle.*


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

If you have access to it, the Hurlburt Field ramp is tide-proof too.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't give up on the pier too fast, once you learn the ropes it can provide a lifetime of pleasure.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

fishing4life said:


> Thanks for the info. I was actually thinking about getting into kayaking. Just never done it before


I'd highly recommend it. There are plenty of guys on the forum to fish with and get advice from too. Like Blackjeep said, you probably want to get a hobie if you can. I'd never done it before either until about two years ago, now you couldn't give me a boat.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I never really catch anything in navarre...just saying..try the jetties in Destin and the bridge in Pensacola along with the pass. Kayak might be fun but I'd take my boat over one of those things anyday..either way good luck with tight lines and welcome to the site.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

The fastest way to learn how and where to fish is to join a club. Join the kayak club even if you dont have a Kayak yet. The fellows will share their ideas and you can see the different kayaks they have. The Hobbie is great so you can control your kayak with out a paddle in your hand. Both hands are on the rod or fish. I dont have one. I have a Heritage Red fish and have some pontoons on the back to keep me from tilting over board when a big boat goes buy and send me a two foot wave. Also, their is a great Fly Fishing Club in Pensacola which I belong to. These guys wade and use Kayaks and they can teach you a bunch. Keep plugging away but get with a club you will save hours of fishing and you will learn a hundred times of knowledges for your dues. Kayak Bob


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

If you want to get in a boat, check out the thread here http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f55/ there are always guys with boats looking for people to join them to help cover gas costs. I am one of them, I enjoy making new friends and helping them get some fish on the table.


----------

